# Missing my Hockey



## mike4lorie (Mar 25, 2020)

Well even though my team was in deep last, think Detroit had lower points than us... Man oh man, I am missing it, watching rerun games on Youtube...  The season would be winding up in another week or so, and then the playoffs, and then after that the draft... What will they do... Is anybody going to win the Stanley Cup this year... As much as it is a waste to say, going to say it anyway, cuz missing it... Go SENS Go...


----------



## toffee (Mar 25, 2020)

mike lol ..aww you will have to find a good hobby ''just shows you how complacent we all get in life '
when it changes its a shock to the system lol.... I just charging the sit on mower coz the grass is looking as high has a corn field,
and some chores in the green house .. sunny warm here ' by the way I just found a unopened puzzle ' iam surely tempted ..


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 25, 2020)

Hockey was my night time relaxation... I loved getting into a hockey game... Sometimes it even put me in for a good night's sleep halfway through...


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 26, 2020)

I miss golf and I miss grandsons hockey.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2020)

*We're missing Formula 1.... racing*


----------

